# Gulf State Park Pier question



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Taking the family out to Gulf Shores this weekend and was wondering what was out there so I could get the kids to catch some fish. Any tips on baits, line setups, etc. would be appreciated. Also, if anyone has fished in Lake Shelby over there, I would appreciate any tips for that too. Mainly just want to get some fish on the line for my 3 and 5 year old boys. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They've been getting a lot of spanish mackeral and a few kings on the end mixed in with sharks and big jacks. Most are drift fishing cigar minnows or catching some LY's or threadfin on sabiki rigs. On the inside there should be plenty of flounder, whiting, and white trout. Get some bull minnows or shrimp and you 'll do fine with them around the pilings. The ladyfish and bluefish have been thick on the beach in the morning as well.


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

if you just want the kids to catch fish, start with shrimp, (frozen or fresh)once you catch your first white trout, use him for cut bait, cut him into strips, good luck, they will have a blast.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks everyone, hopefully the weather will hold out. i appreciate the info, they love to fish and hopefully they can get a few on the line.


----------

